# My rat had 14 babies and I can’t take care of 20 rats



## Riley_P. (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi, my hairless rat gave birth the other day and I have no clue what I am supposed to do. I have 6 rats that are over 3 weeks old and they are a handful already and my parents don’t want me to keep all of them, not that I can afford to. I also really don’t want to sell babies back to the pet store I got them from because they will be snake food. Does anyone know a safe place to surrender rats or does anyone want some more babies when the wean off their mother?


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

You can separate them by sex at around 4 to 5 weeks. The humane society might accept surrendered rats. You could do some research to see if there are any small pet or rat-specific rescue organizations. You could post pictures and your state/city here or other rat groups to see if you can find homes for them yourself.


----------



## DaisyWillowHazel :D (Apr 4, 2021)

Riley_P. said:


> Hi, my hairless rat gave birth the other day and I have no clue what I am supposed to do. I have 6 rats that are over 3 weeks old and they are a handful already and my parents don’t want me to keep all of them, not that I can afford to. I also really don’t want to sell babies back to the pet store I got them from because they will be snake food. Does anyone know a safe place to surrender rats or does anyone want some more babies when the wean off their mother?


Hi, firstly congratulations!!
When they are around 4 weeks, separate the male and females. Don’t give the rats to the pet store if they will become snake food, go to a animal rescue centre and ask for help/advice. Also, you can make a post on Craigslist, pets4homes and other sites which rehome small animals.


----------



## janevskij (Dec 2, 2013)

What area do you live? I'm in Cincinnati.


----------

